# Kathryn Jade is here! w/pics



## MoonMuffin

Kathryn Jade is finally here! I had an induction scheduled for 4 days after my due date, because they thought she was big, So we went in for my induction at 7:45am on monday Sept 15th. They got started on the drip by 8:30 or 9. Labor wasn't so bad at first, just strong tightness. As they upped the dose of pitocin they got stronger and more painful. I held out for a while until I just couldn't take the pain anymore and finally gave in and got the epidural. The epidural was awful to get in, I could feel him in-between the bits in my spine, and although he used some local I did get a lot of pressure and some pain. It took him a while to find the right spot, so it was no fun having his thing moving around between my bones, and I had been in that curled position (hard to do with a big belly) so long that I was shaking. Finally he got it in and once the iv was hooked up and flowing it was wonderful. Though I did have the annoying side effect of being itchy, which I still am now so whatever they gave me didn't work. Since I was numbed from the epidural I had to have a catheter, which was fine at first but then really was hurting me. In the early am's it was getting too painful to handle, It hurt so badly with every contractions which were so close together that I couldn't sleep. So we called the nurse and the doctor came in too. Since it had been 18 hours with not enough progress (only 3 cm in 18 hours), and her heart rate staring to dip after contractions, they decided that a c-section was necessary. I actually wasn't nervous about it though, I just wanted her out and the pain from the catheter gone (it was sooo painful!) So in I went into the OR, Got drugged up, and poked prodded tugged and pushed and Kathryn Jade was born @ 4:55 am weighing 7bls 11oz at 20 inches long. I was so groggy and out of it from the drugs, so I only got glimpses of her at first, and I can't remember that first cry, but I remember kissing her head, I couldn't keep my eyes open. The pediatrician saw her and said she looked great and the lactation consultant/nurse was impressed by how well she's doing with breast feeding. I thought it would be much harder because my nipples are on the flat side, but we're managing somehow. I also was sad that I wasn't going to be able to hold her as much and help out because I'm in so much pain, but we worked out a way to put her on a pillow next to me with my arm wrapped around her, so I can cuddle with her all I want. She has my chin dimple and her daddy's lips and a combo of our ears. I just love her so much, it's amazing being a mom :cloud9:

***PICS***

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1166.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1246.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1257.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1223.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1224.jpg


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Awww, shes gorgeous hun, congrats


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun, shes lovely :)


----------



## charveyron

Congrats shes gorgeous :pink:


----------



## carries

Congrats hun she is lovely!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww she is gorgeous


----------



## charliebear

Aww, she's gorgeous. Congratulations. x


----------



## MummyJade

Awww congrats huni, 
she is so cute i love her hair!
xx


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## x-amy-x

she is gorgeous congrats

xxx


----------



## aurora32

Congratulation she is gorgeous 


:hug:


----------



## reallytinyamy

conrats, wel done mummy!


----------



## AppleBlossom

congrats, she's beautiful x


----------



## Blob

Awww congratulations!!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats! I love proud parent pictures, and you both def. look so proud (and you should be!) :) She is beautiful.


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## emma_27

Awww she looks lovely hun congratulations :)


----------



## Kelliex

Congratulations :D
x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous.Loving the hair.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrat's, She's gorgeous :)


----------



## mumy2princess

congrats shes gorgeous x


----------



## mrscookie

awwww the hair!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gde78

Congrats!


----------



## mummykay

congratulations, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## clairebear

shes gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## Mira

Congrats, she's adorable!


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun, she's gorgeous! 
xxx


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## PeanutBean

What a cutie, congratulations! And a very proud Daddy there too!


----------



## itzybitzy

awwwww :) she is gorge.. congrats :D


----------



## bambikate

congrats she is gorgeous x x


----------



## hellotasha

what a gem, you must be so proud x


----------



## Becki77

Aww congrats, im loving her hair! x


----------



## Frankie

shes lovely x


----------



## Miss Duke

Congrats hon, she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## SalJay

congrats - she is lovely with all that dark hair!!! x


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww another baby with lots of hair! congratulations hun she is gorgeous, well done xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she has great hair! :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## bluebell

Congrats!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## mommytashaX2

Oh my goodness!!! Look at that hair!! Gorgeous!! Congrats :)


----------



## Belle

congrats! xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes gorgeous x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations hun, she's lovely. Love the hair!


----------



## Sarah_16x

shes beautiful xx


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhhh shes gorgeous well done


----------



## poppy

Congratulations MoonMuffin! Your daughter is gorgeous.

xxx


----------

